# 2015 Official Georgia Tech Football thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 19, 2015)

I think our offense will be great again this year. I'm still worried about the defense and it needed to improve from last year.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jun 19, 2015)

*Gt*

Going to be hard to match last year.  Might be better but the schedule is brutal.  Looking forward to the trip to South Bend. Go Jackets!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2015)

dixiejacket said:


> Going to be hard to match last year.  Might be better but the schedule is brutal.  Looking forward to the trip to South Bend.  And by the way, any of you Tech fans that have tickets to the ND game, if you find that you have two you will not be using, I will give you a fair price.  Got my two from the AA but had a two ticket limit so there are 4 of us going thus, need two more!  Go Jackets!



That would be a trip to go on!!! Hope you Yeller Jackets whoop em!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That would be a trip to go on!!! Hope you Yeller Jackets whoop em!!



This^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep, this gonna be our year . .


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jul 7, 2015)

I am finally believing in CPJ's system so I have to have faith he knows what he's doing. We have major holes to fill at A & B Back and Wide Receiver. Plus our O-line was decimated to the draft and graduation.

I think the Defense will be the best it's been since the Fridge this year.

GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## dark horse (Jul 10, 2015)

feathersnantlers said:


> I am finally believing in CPJ's system so I have to have faith he knows what he's doing. We have major holes to fill at A & B Back and Wide Receiver. Plus our O-line was decimated to the draft and graduation.
> 
> I think the Defense will be the best it's been since the Fridge this year.
> 
> GO JACKETS!!!



1 total was lost to the draft and 0 to graduation on the OL.  Everybody else including 3 5th year seniors are back on the OL.  It should again be a major strength.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Last year was a pleasant surprise. Hoping for a good year!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jul 11, 2015)

Dark Horse you're correct. 





> 1 total was lost to the draft and 0 to graduation on the OL. Everybody else including 3 5th year seniors are back on the OL. It should again be a major strength.


 I was referring to Shaq leaving and lack of experience on the total offense. I like keeping up with the SB Nation's "from the Rumble Seat" the guy is not a homer so he has some objectivity. Here's what he thinks on this years Olinehttp://www.fromtherumbleseat.com/georgia-tech-football/2015/7/6/8895443/georgia-tech-football-2015-position-previews-offense


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 13, 2015)

15-0


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm fairly optomistic but will withhold any bold statements. I like some of the freshman A backs including Cottrell who is a 4.4 guy. JT is more than solid the D should be better. GO JACKETS!


----------



## dark horse (Jul 14, 2015)

feathersnantlers said:


> Dark Horse you're correct.  I was referring to Shaq leaving and lack of experience on the total offense. I like keeping up with the SB Nation's "from the Rumble Seat" the guy is not a homer so he has some objectivity. Here's what he thinks on this years Olinehttp://www.fromtherumbleseat.com/georgia-tech-football/2015/7/6/8895443/georgia-tech-football-2015-position-previews-offense



Shaq Mason was phenomenal all year,  He will be sorely missed.  He should be in jail for what he did to UGA and Miss St. alone.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 14, 2015)

I think Marcus Allen will be the next big RB for us... That guy is a beast!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Mighty quiet in here, opening day is rat around the corner !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty quiet in here, opening day is rat around the corner !!!



Might be a product of the first couple games on the schedule.  At least we ease into it but man does it not get any easier after those first 2.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 14, 2015)

I am jacked up for this year. I think we'll be fine. I think our defense will be the best its been O'Liar.  

Offense will take time but should be ok. We got a good line and QB. RB's will be good, I think Skov will eat up some LB's and DB's. I can't wait to see the Skov show. I know we don't use WR's much but when we do we need them to be spot on, I hope this new batch can be good.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

Wishing you guys good luck in the upcoming fb season


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

Good read about Coach P. Johnson and the offense:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/why-ge...-221335927-ncaaf.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 20, 2015)

Tough schedule I agree but I'm more worried about the defense than the offense. We gave up a lot of yards and points last year.


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 20, 2015)

I know you can stream the games over the radio but I wish we could get on some radio stations in south GA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Would love a repeat of last years season, but I don't know if my heart can take it !!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love a repeat of last years season, but I don't know if my heart can take it !!



The key is to stay medicated...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> The key is to stay medicated...





Thanking mebbe that coulda been my prob, over medicating.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 21, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> Tough schedule I agree but I'm more worried about the defense than the offense. We gave up a lot of yards and points last year.



The defense always worries me. Glad we're getting Hunt-Days back. The offense will be fine. I can't wait to see Patrick Skov play. He's the transfer from Stanford. I hear he looked great in practice.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 30, 2015)

Same as last year would be great. But I think we win conference this year but do not get in championship bowl birth,


----------



## schleylures (Aug 31, 2015)

Well be fine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 2, 2015)

True freshman Brad Stewart is starting at WR tomorrow night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure gonna miss Lackey this year, kid played with alot of heart and was tough as nails.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2015)

Let's get it on!  Come on Tech!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Wasn't much of a test, but we'll take it !!!


1 - 0


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Wasn't much of a test, no, but the offense did seem to click really well.  

I read an article yesterday that was almost exactly what I had in my mind.  I hope we have another great year against our very tough schedule and then another good year under a senior QB and a much easier schedule and can really start doing some recruiting.  Beating UGA 3 in a row would do a lot to quiet a lot of trash talk.  A boy can dream can't he?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2015)

If the Jacket's D can just be average we will be a handful as long as JT stays healthy. Should be an entertaining year.

GO JACKETS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like we might be the  college game day game on the 19th.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2015)

I would love for us to wax the domers in the national spotlight.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would love for us to wax the domers in the national spotlight.



That would be nice - their QB Zaire?? looks like the 2nd coming of Mike Vick though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah...they looked really good against Texas.  But hey...we kept up with FSU last year in an awesome game and they had Jameis.  We beat MS state, Clemson, UGA.  We owe Notre lame one anyway from when I was in school and they beat us with Brady Quinn for the season opener on a terrible terrible roughing the passer call.


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw it was a contender for game day, has it been confirmed?  I figured it would go that way as the media always loves ND.  Should be a good one and I'm hoping we come out with the W.

In other news, y'all see that Pitt's star RB is out for the season?  What was a somewhat scary game just became more of a cupcake.  I hate to have that over an injury though.

Still think it's a 10 win season kind of year.  I really wish UGA was undefeated along with us going into turkey weekend.  Playoff implications on the line, it'd make it even more exciting than I think it's going to be now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2015)

X2 on that minus the price it would cost to get into that game LoL


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 14, 2015)

Check out this video on Justin Thomas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Check out this video on Justin Thomas.





Good one Mr. Jody !!!  GO TECH !!!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 11, 2015)

I hope we learn a lot this year because that's all we're doing.

I hate it for Seniors, e.g. Snoddy, Gotsis, etc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2015)

Back to suckin...


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to suckin...



Do what I did - become a Yute. We is 5-0.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 12, 2015)

Always a Tech fan.  This team is a mystery to me. Something is not right.


----------



## 4bob4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Always a Tech fan.  This team is a mystery to me. Something is not right.



This is where I am.  We're not clicking on any cylinders.  Every facet of the game is abysmal at this point...

I wasn't expecting a repeat of last year (hopeful of course) but I didn't think it'd be this bad.

Do we make a bowl game this year?  I'm starting to think we might not...  I can't remember how long our streak is of being bowl eligible but I thought I remembered hearing it was one of the longest running in the nation.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 13, 2015)

4bob4 said:


> Do we make a bowl game this year?



I may be wrong but I think this is the end of the bowl streak. We still have Miami, FSU and Georgia left.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 13, 2015)

Pitt is not too shabby either.


----------



## 4bob4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Right.  Looking down the line I'm hoping HOPING for wins against Pitt, Virginia and VT.

I think we lose to FSU and at Miami.  And then my last wish is that we beat UGA at home this year...


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking ahead to next year, we have a lot to replace(Gotsis, etc.) and have some glaring holes. Who do we have committed so far which can make an immediate impact?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2016)

Good looking commitment right here! This kid is not highly rated but he's 6'2" and I read that he has the best passing skills of any QB that Johnson has recruited to Tech. This is his junior season. He kinda puts me in mind of Josh Nesbitt.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 26, 2016)

Serious question for Y'all yeller jackets. Do you think CPJ has to make vast improvements this year to keep his job? And, how does the fanbase like him and his triple option style?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> Serious question for Y'all yeller jackets. Do you think CPJ has to make vast improvements this year to keep his job? And, how does the fanbase like him and his triple option style?



I think he has to win 8 games. I personally believe the triple option works but you have to have some talent running it. Last years team wasn't nearly as talented as the 2014 team. Both WRs on that team are playing in the NFL.


----------

